# HRT



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone got any experience of HRT (specifically oestrogen only) affecting their IBS-d? I have often wondered if hormones are involved in any way with my IBS as it started immediately after childbirth-well, a day later to be precise. Of course it may just have been the usual bowel prep they used to give before delivery that irritated my gut. Now years on .... I have to take regular HRT following a hysterectomy but have recently started reducing the dose-think that this might be responsible for my recent deterioration-had just a few weeks of improvement and thought I had turned the corner. Think I relaxed my diet too-which was a pity.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hormones effect the GI tract but what way can vary so it is hard to predict who does better and who does worse on specific hormone types and doses.Even a woman's own hormones can effect IBS.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have experience with this...........i am 57, have been on bio-identical for about 8yrs.......i don't know if u have john lee book, but he claims that most women, as they age, end up estrogen dominant & not producing enough progesterone..........i know for myself, when i don't take a fair dose of progesterone, i feel really bad........everything gets bad, not just my ibs...........my dr, recently told me, that estrogen unwinds myelin & progesterone re-winds it...........so if u r just getting estrogen & no progesterone, u could b doing serious damage..........i can live without the biest & estriol, but i can't live w/o the progesterone..........when i have enough, i sleep better, i feel calmer & everything is better..........when i have too much of the estrogens, i'm tired, bitchy, gain weight, lose hair, my muscles feel tight, which may b why the ibs flares up & many other things.........if u r on traditional HRT & it's not natural, u have my deepest sympathy.........try to get some progesterone.........hope u get the help u need........


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

petra,I've been on Estrogen for 30 years and during that time went from IBS-C (for many of those years) to IBS-D (most recently).Have never been able to figure out the whys and wherefores of the switch to D but don't think for me it is hormone related.Could be I guess.....who knows??I get tired sometimes trying to figure all this out.Thai


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

For anyone with a Tumor disease , NEVER take HRT , because , Tumors Thrive off of it , it is a food source for them.I know this is 100 % TRUE.When I had my hysterectomy ,I was on it for afew years , and my tumor growth exploded.I have been off it for over 20 years and do just fine with out it.The growth slowed greatly.And the HRT -PREMARIN is Dangerous. It is made from Horse Urine.Pre means: PregnantMar means :MareIn means "Urine.These horses are kept in tiny stall with a urine bag attached to them and they are bred so the urine concentration is strong.As soon as the foals are delivered they are slaughtered and the mare is re-bred within days.Premarin needs to be banned.Do you want horse urine in you ? No matter how filtered it may be ? This made world headlines many years ago.Use with Caution.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Just for your knowledge , here the actual article on Premarin : Premarin®, which has been produced for some fifty years, is the only ERT (estrogen replacement therapy) drug made with estrogen from an animal. Other drugs are synthetic or plant-derived. If you're a menopausal woman contemplating estrogen therapy, I hope you'll consider your other choices after reading this.The story behind Premarin® is ugly and tragic. There are 50,000 mares in North Dakota, Minnesota and western Canada who are impregnated and then tethered in cramped stalls (3.5-5 feet wide by 8 feet long) so that their urine, which contains estrogen, can be collected to make Premarin®. The mares are trapped in this prison barely able to move for six months, fitted with cumbersome rubber urine collection bags, and often denied adequate water in order to increase the estrogen concentration. Grooming and hoof trimming is minimal to nonexistent, and mares are often denied adequate water, reportedly to increase the concentration of estrogens in the urine. The mares are kept pregnant so that they produce estrogen-rich urine for as much of their lives as possible. Within days of giving birth, they are re-impregnated. A few months later, the foals of these mares are taken away from them and they're put back on the "pee line". Most of the foals-"byprods", as the industry callously calls them-are sold to "kill buyers", fattened, and then slaughtered; they're generally dead by four months old. The meat is sent to markets in Europe and Asia for human consumption. A few foals are kept for stud or to replace worn-out mares. The mares, in turn, are eventually auctioned off to butchers when they've outgrown their economic usefulness.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

GI Disorders May Be Worsened with HRT? The use of HRT is associated with the following GI symptoms:nausea (9-11% of women) diarrhea (6-8% of women) abdominal pain (5-6% of women) Also, research studies indicate that women who use HRT may have a slightly increased risk of forming gallstones. When stones form in the gallbladder (a storage sac for bile, a digestive enzyme), then the gallbladder may become inflamed and need to be removed surgically


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Thai-that's interesting. Maybe things will improve when I stop taking my HRT (non-equine synthetic). As I said I'm reducing the dose after 14 years of taking it. Will do this for a year or so and then hopefully stop. Hopefully, I will have benefited from reducing my risk of CVD +osteoporosis.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

This excellent information was obtained Directly from the FDA themselves. (Food and Drug Administration)www.fda.govThere are 3 different kinds of hormone therapy medicines:• Estrogen-Only Medicines• Progestin-Only Medicines• Combination Estrogen and Progestin MedicinesThere are many different estrogen, progestin, and combination medicines. Thesemedicines are taken using different schedules.Like all medicines, each kind of hormone therapy medicine has common sideeffects. There are also some serious health problems that can happen in womenwho take menopause hormone therapy.• For some women, hormone therapy may raise their chances of blood clots,heart attacks, strokes, breast cancer, and gall bladder disease.• For a woman with a uterus, taking estrogen alone raises her chance of gettingendometrial cancer.The different kinds of hormone medicines are listed on the next few pages. Findyour drug on the list. Ask your doctor to tell you what you should know aboutyour hormone medicines. Write down the important facts here.4Estrogen-Only Medicines6/08 *Only used to prevent osteoporosis Brand Name Generic Name Product TypeAlora Estradiol PatchCenestin Synthetic Conjugated Estrogens PillClimara Estradiol PatchDelestrogen Estradiol Valerate Injection (Shot)Divigel Estradiol GelEnjuvia Synthetic Conjugated Estrogens PillEstrace EstradiolPillVaginal CreamEstraderm Estradiol PatchEstrasorb Estradiol Skin Cream (Emulsion)Estring Estradiol Vaginal InsertEstrogel Estradiol GelEvamist Estradiol Skin Spray (Transdermal)Femring Estradiol Acetate Vaginal RingFemtrace Estradiol Acetate PillMenest Esterified Estrogen PillMenostar* Estradiol PatchOgen Estropipate Pill, Vaginal CreamOrtho-Est Estropipate PillPremarin Conjugated EstrogensPill, Vaginal CreamInjection (Shot)Vagifem Estradiol Vaginal TabletVivelle Estradiol PatchVivelle-Dot Estradiol Patch6/08 5Estrogen-Only Medicines: What You Should KnowWarnings• Do not use any of these medicines if you are pregnant.• Do not use any of these medicines if you have unusual vaginal bleeding, bloodclots, or liver problems.• Do not use any of these medicines if you have or have had certain cancers suchas breast or uterine.• Do not use any of these medicines if you have had a stroke or heart attack in thepast year.Common Side Effects• Painful or Tender Breasts• Stomach Cramps• Spotting• Weight Gain• Upset Stomach/Nausea• Hair LossLess Common but Serious Side Effects• Breast Lumps• Unusual Vaginal Bleeding• Dizziness• Fainting• Problems Seeing• Severe Headaches• Chest Pain• Shortness of Breath• Pains in Legs• Vomiting6Progestin-Only MedicinesBrand Name Generic Name Product TypeAygestin Norethindrone Acetate PillPrometrium Micronized Progesterone PillProvera MedroxyprogesteroneAcetate Pill6/087For up-to-date information about the risks and side effects for each drugCheck http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/drugsatfda/Progestin-Only Medicines: What You Should KnowWarnings• Do not use any of these medicines if you have had certain cancers, especiallybreast cancer.• Do not use any of these medicines if you have had heart disease or blood clots.• Women who have diabetes should talk to their doctor about the risks of takingthese medicines.Common Side Effects• Painful or Tender Breasts• Stomach Cramps• Upset Stomach/Nausea• Vaginal Bleeding or Spotting• Weight Gain• Hair LossLess Common but Serious Side Effects• Breast Lumps• Unusual Vaginal Bleeding• Dizziness• Fainting• Problems Seeing• Severe Headaches• Chest Pain• Shortness of Breath• Pains in Legs• Vomiting6/08Brand Name Generic Name Product TypeActivellaEstradiol/Norethindrone AcetatePillClimara ProEstradiol/LevonorgestrelPatchCombipatchEstradiol/Norethindrone AcetatePatchFemhrtNorethindrone Acetate/Ethinyl EstradiolPillPrefestEstradiol/NorgestimatePillPremproConjugated Estrogen/MedroxyprogesteronePill


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks for your replies.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

petra,It will be interesting to see how it goes for you.I have taken Calcium regularily ever since the hysterectomy and also get regular bone density tests.Tests are 100% normal....yeah.Also take flavanoids for heart health care and my cholesterol has never been an issue.Not that this can't change but so far so good.Keep us informed.Thai


----------

